
The “Emacs Lisp Programming Environment (ELPE)” Now in the MacOS App Store - kruhft
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/emacs-lisp-programming-environment-elpe/id1217644998?mt=12
======
kruhft
This post is an announcement to let people know that there is now a stable
version of Emacs modified to run in the macOS App Sandbox. It is not labeled
as "Emacs" per se due the restrictions the sandbox places on all application,
limiting some of the power of the application, so it is being marketed as a
"Programming Environment".

